# Grandview Pier



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Had Dinner at Fish Tails, the resturant at the foot what was Grandview Pier. The talk is there is no plan to rebuild the pier, but they could change their mind. There is more left of Grandview than Buckroe, a nice chunk of boards about 200 feet from the shore.I sat and thought about the times when I was a kid, riding my bike with fishing pole and rigs to the pier for a day of fun. Don't guess any more young'ens will have the pleasure of a day like that.


----------



## Lars (Mar 24, 2003)

Grandview Island has been reopened to the public again then I assume?


----------



## Cocoyam (Oct 8, 2003)

*why?*

With all the piers being destroyed, is there not something that we the fishermen can do? Is there a fund or anything like that. I drive about an hour and a half to fish off these piers and it would be a shame to see them gone.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I remember the bike ride well from Riverpoint to Grandview or Buckroe. I spent alot of time fishing those piers as a Kid.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*that sux*

major bummer on the pier news, but thanx for sharing the info. I was hoping that wouldn't be the case, but knowing the little I do about the owner, I didn't think she'd rebuild. Take the insurance check and be gone...........

Bummed
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Zigh piers are uninsurable from storms.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I remember someone saying there is insurance that you can buy for a pier that would cover everything. But the premium is too high for most pier owners and they just buy basic insurance instead. Its a shame.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I was always under the impression that pier owners insured their piers, but a few weeks ago Digger and I were talking to Lynnhaven's owners and they said that insurers stopped covering piers back in the 80's. Even Lloyd's of London won't insure them anymore (and they insure *anything*!)


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well that answers that. I guess all they have to fall back on is the money they get from the disaster relief.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*Thanx for the info....*

I appreciate the info on piers re: insurance. That explains a lot. I'm not so sure she would've built again given the chance. I guess she's lucky then to have the restaurant intact! Do you guys know if piers have to carry liability insurance? Or, is that just a gamble they take to not get sued over some incident. Just wondering?!

Peace
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Yes on liability, they said. I should have clarified that.

But most years, pier owners run a surplus. It's their responsibility to save up in the good years so they can spend a buttload when disasters like this happen, a kind of self-insurance. Lynnhaven's owners (who only lost a portion of the pier) said they withdrew $200k from the bank a few weeks ago to try and get the pier back out to where it was. I can't imagine what Grandview and Buckroe would cost to rebuild.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The rule of thumb to build a pier of their class is $1,000.00 a foot in lenght. That does not include any buildings.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

I wonder if it makes any sense to make a pier from just wood. It seems like piers like Seagull are like a rock. If they do rebuild, I hope they consider building with concrete reinforcements. Does anyone have a clue how much more it would cost to build a concrete vs. wooden pier?


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

A friend of mine owns the Outer Banks pier, he says the cost of the annual permimun is the cost to rebuild the pier. No wonder no one has insurance. He said it would cost more to tear it down after Izzy than it would to rebuild, So he is rebuilding.

Digger, Riverpoint Huh. New a lot of girls from high school in your old nieghborhood. About 73 - 75, is that about the time frame.

PS. a benifit Pig Pickin' for the Outer Banks Pier will be held on Nov. 1st. email me for more Info.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I was in the Clas of '78 for Greenwood. I probably knew a few of them any way. I was one of the paperboys in the area. I moved to Fla in 1977 which is where I graduated from South Dade Senior High.


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

That sucks. grandview was my favorite pier. My grand father build+owned Avalon Pier. He sold it because the money return is horrible. When you figure the cost of operation, and the fact that the value of the property is more than most piers will ever make, it's easy to understand. There should be some kind of public money for the rebuilding of some of these piers. They are practicly non-profit anyway, and are good wholesome recreation to so many people. It would be sad to not organize some kind of public fund or donation campaign. These piers have become public recreational landmarks. They are generaly owned by people who are caretakers, not profitmakers. I live in Richmond, and only go down there a few times a year, but if I was a local I might be more prone to keep asking questions about setting up some sort of public trust. The owner would only be doing better to keep people going down there so that some would stop and eat in the resturaunt. I would think it would make a lot of sense for all parties involved. thats my .02


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

How 'bout some of that Saltwater Fishin' license fund financing the rebuilding of storm-stricken piers? Oh, sorry, I forgot, they use those funds to build boat ramps......2 in the last 15 years. Piers are privately owned and non-applicable. Hmmm --Makes you wonder.

The fact that Pier Fishing is a "clean- wholesome -family -recreation" obviously makes too much sense to finance such an attraction. I guess the state is going out of business, beacuse if it werre in it for the long haul, they would evaulate the piers destroyed on their location, fish produced, constructionm type etc & Rebuild only the piers with the highest score, like Grandview & Harrisons. As I see it, if we don't rebuild, the remaining piers will be so crowded you won't want to go without some form protection from stray hooks casting & overcrowding etc. Just imagine all the crossed lines, & confrontations.

The tourist industry of Virginia really needs to look at what is at stake here, step up to the plate & get things back like they were.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

The piers here in Georgia, although not spectacular, are publicly owned and FREE. If I'm not mistaken, each and every one of them are publicly owned.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Below is a list of pier projects paid for with RFAB money. I do not think that they can help pay for a private for profit pier. However, the can and do pay for ones set up by counties or cities. Have you gotten your city or county to ask for money.

Tom

Glebe Point Public Fishing Pier $32,500

Gloucester Point Fishing Pier Expansion $55,000

Jones Creek Boat Ramp, Phase II $85,000 (Most of this went into a shore line fishing pier)

Little Island Fishing Pier $36,000 (I think this is for engineering costs with the long term bill of about $900,000)

Pier Improvements at Westmoreland State Park $20,000

Saxis Fishing Pier 148,141

Proposed projects:
Cape Charles Fun Pier; Extension and Repair. $300,000.

Conversion of a Protective Wavescreen into a Saltwater Fishing Pier. City
of Newport News. $170,250.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Tom thank You for your response. It saved me a bit of research. Since we have a mix of public and private piers. The sad thing is the pay piers are dying a quick death as did the Gloucester Pier (I don't know about rebuilding plans or where the money will come from).


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

Perhaps FEMA could help out the Pier Owners rebuild their business. The politicians are always talking about helping out the small business owners & creating jobs etc...........just my 2¢


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

If you are talking about the pier under/near the Coleman Bridge the county ought to go to the RFAB and ask for money to rebuild. The deadline for applications are December 15th and June 15th. It is a 6 month review cycle.

Tom


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

I am also talking about Harrison's pier as well, but they sold the pier right before the storm to Judy Boone Realty, who was going to keep it, just remodel, I have no idea what they will do now.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Togman,

I realize that you were talking about private piers. I do not think that the RFAB money is supposed to be used for that. That being said the words in code are pretty vague . . . 

Tom


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm sure the pier owners can apply to the SBA for a physical damage business loan.They are made up to 1.5million with EZ terms....the R


----------

